# The sound of her voice - new track for string orchestra



## muk (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello everyone,

here is a new track that I just finished. I've already posted two similar tracks some time ago, all melancholy pieces for string orchestra. With this one the set of three is complete:

https://app.box.com/s/uhy420f9gwm907qei5r4cc397o7tz1zx

What do you think? Anything that could be improved in the composition or the mix?

Thanks for listening.

Here are links to the two other pieces I mentioned:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...ilerish-track-cinematic-studio-strings.56059/

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/another-new-track-with-css.56190/


----------



## muk (Sep 27, 2017)

The lack of of critical voices is probably a good sign. Still, if anybody would like to comment don't be shy.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 27, 2017)

Very nice track, I got nothing for you. At first I thought it was too dry, wanted to hear more reverb. But you get used to it quick... gives it a nice sense of 'intimate'. Which strings?


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 27, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful polyphonic writing going on here. Masterfully arranged and rendered. I just noticed that it was you, muk, so I'm not totally surprised... but really, this has to be my fav piece on v.i.-control. Very well done, sir!


----------



## FGBR (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice stuff!


----------



## muk (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you @chillbot It is indeed rather dry - a sometimes unhealthy tendency of mine. I'll try adding a touch more and see what I like better. As you wrote, I'd like to preserve the sense of intimacy. But a bit more reverb probably won't hurt.
The strings are Cinematic Studio Strings layered with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.




LamaRose said:


> but really, this has to be my fav piece on v.i.-control. Very well done, sir!



Wow, thanks a lot @LamaRose ! CSS is really good at handling contrapuntal lines, and it is something that I like to explore in my writing. I'm happy that you find it beautiful.

Thanks @FGBR


----------



## cadenzajon (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Muk, you should post links to your earlier two compositions as well so that we can easily hear this in context.

Overall, your use of the string sections really sounds natural and authentic, and the voice leading and polyphony are great. CSS does indeed shine at giving a warm, thick sound without sacrificing the clarity of the individual parts. I particularly like around 1:03 when you're using a figure that starts in the basses and works its way up through the sections to build intensity. (Although I felt some disappointment when that momentum disappeared in just a few seconds rather than taking more time to really soar.)

Your orchestration here is much more textural than melodic, and so it is very well-suited as underscore but has fewer elements to really latch on to as a listener. If you are intending this as concert music, I'd try to draw out some melodic themes with more contrast against the background, and give more structural strength to the form of the piece as well. (Other than the recapitulation at 1:23, there's not a lot to really lead listeners through the piece.)

The one other thing that I could mention is that the ending of the piece felt a bit incongruent compared to the rest of the writing. The bulk of the piece seems to use a fairly consistent harmonic language, but when the I-iv-I-iv-I figure comes in after the 2:00 mark I was expecting it to develop into a new section with a whole different sound, rather than suddenly move into open 5ths (another texture we hadn't heard before) and end the piece. Given how well you had established the polyphonic textural "feel" of the piece, I would have expected an ending that was marked more by more contrasting use of dynamics or instrument ranges (such as the high violins in your first few bars), and not such a deviation in the harmonic language.

I feel a bit awkward expressing criticism because I suspect that your skills are rather greater than my own, so please take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Sep 27, 2017)

I like the piece. I agree with @cadenzajon regarding the need for something more that listeners could latch onto. I would also have liked to hear more definite melodic material. However, I did like the ending, and breaking with the previous material is an effective compositional tool to signal an ending to the audience.

The strength of the piece is the very well written polyphony. I'm glad you posted this piece.


----------



## muk (Sep 27, 2017)

cadenzajon said:


> Hi Muk, you should post links to your earlier two compositions as well so that we can easily hear this in context.



Good idea. I've updated the opening post.



cadenzajon said:


> I feel a bit awkward expressing criticism because I suspect that your skills are rather greater than my own, so please take them with a grain of salt.



Not at all, thanks a lot for sharing your opinion. It's always great to hear other peoples ideas. In the end I can decide myself what to take aboard and what to leave be. There is always stuff that I hadn't thought of and can help improving the piece and my writing overall. So thanks for that.
I agree that the track doesn't feature strong melody overall. I wanted to create a mood through textures rather than melody and accompaniment. I had that melancholy mood in mind that can grip you some days and is just there without you constantly thinking about it. Something that you might not notice while busy, but when you slow down and take a breathe you feel it and notice that it is still there. Something that can accompany you quietly. That was the intention. But if to you it sounded like there is something missing I'll have to think about as to why that was the case.
Structure is another good point you mentioned. Mabe I'll adjust some things there (extending the piece is an interesting idea, something I hadn't thought about) as I wasn't completely convinced about the result myself. Thanks a lot for all your input!

Thanks @Paul T McGraw ! As you second @cadenzajon's wish for some more guidance for the listener that is certainly something I will think about.


----------



## cadenzajon (Sep 27, 2017)

Listening to all three pieces together as a set, I really love them. They really complement each other well. Lovely work.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 27, 2017)

Lovely! Dimension Strings yes?


----------



## muk (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you you two. @SimonCharlesHanna in this case I used Cinematic Studio Strings layered with their Solo Strings/First Chair library. The library excels for this kind of music in my opinion. I use Dimension Strings for more classical pieces.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 28, 2017)

Im having my morning coffe while listing to your gorgeous composition- beautiful!
I like you style, your string compositions. Css really shines here.
The only comment is that it sounds like the 1 st violin are more far from the center
and the cello closer to the center.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## muk (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you @OleJoergensen Interesting observation about Vl 1 and Celli placement. I didn't notice that. I'll check it when I'm back at my good monitoring system. It's a bit odd as I didn't change anything about the stereo image. It's pretty much CSS and CSSS out of the box with a little reverb added. Maybe it has something to do with the layering of CSSS. Definitely something to check.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 28, 2017)

muk said:


> Thank you @OleJoergensen Interesting observation about Vl 1 and Celli placement. I didn't notice that. I'll check it when I'm back at my good monitoring system. It's a bit odd as I didn't change anything about the stereo image. It's pretty much CSS and CSSS out of the box with a little reverb added. Maybe it has something to do with the layering of CSSS. Definitely something to check.


I did listen to your 2 other tracks, also lovely compositions, I think the balance in the new compsition is different from the 2 others. But maybe it is just me.


----------



## muk (Sep 29, 2017)

No, you are absolutely right. Good ear! When I mocked up the first two Cinematic Studio Solo Strings wasn't out, so these two are pure CSS, while in this track I layered CSSS. The different balance is because of CSSS. I'm still experimenting on finding my preferred mix for layering the two libraries. But I already found that the issue with the first violins being further from the center than the celli can be solved by using less of the main mic on CSSS. That's also something I'd recommend when using the library in a string quartet setting. The seating is just too far apart otherwise.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 29, 2017)

@muk this is such a beautiful piece ! Thanks for sharing, very inspiring !


----------



## muk (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks, that's very kind of you @leon chevalier If it inspires you to a track I would love to hear it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 29, 2017)

Gorgeous piece here, and I love the track title!


----------



## muk (Sep 30, 2017)

Thank you Mike. Ha, I am notoriously bad at and don't care much about titles. Must have been mere luck.


----------



## Architekton (Sep 30, 2017)

Nice and relaxing, wonderful work...


----------



## muk (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks @Architekton


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 1, 2017)

muk said:


> Thanks, that's very kind of you @leon chevalier If it inspires you to a track I would love to hear it.


I have worked on three pieces that wasn't initially written for strings orchestras. But your piece made me decide to unite them in a 3 movement piece for strings that I will render with CSS+CSSS. Sure I let you know as soon as it's done.
Leon


----------



## muk (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Leon. Looking forward to hearing it.


----------

